# Breeding Pair?



## livelycorpse (Jan 22, 2007)

I have had my 4RBPs for about 7 months now since they were little wee pinkynail sized fishies. Now two of them are vehemently defending a base of a particularly root covered plant (as in there are tonnes of stray roots at the base). This seems to be the beginnings of breeding behavior, no? They are approximately 5 inches and have not yet lost their reed for the more breedful black. So i am thinking it could be the beginnings of a spawn but would like to verify. Any Thoughts?
P.S. Do RBP's mate for life?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

At five inches they might be a bit small to start breeding. Normally, it is said that they become sexually mature at 1-2 years. Of course, Fry's Cugo started breeding at 8 months so anything is possible. Nonetheless, they could just be pairing up. Not mating, but becoming a pair. Once both of them turn solid black, and defending the same area that would be the start of breeding.


----------

